# Max tire size for Trek 1000



## Johnnyp060 (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a later model Trek 1000 and I wanted to get some heavier duty tires for it for winter riding. I was wondering what the max tire size is I can fit on it and if anyone has any tire suggestions? Thanks


----------

